

Apple 'determined' to improve conditions at plants in China - Caligula
http://www.cnn.com/2012/02/14/tech/innovation/apple-cook-china-plants/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
ccarnino
Apple, thankful to his great position in the market, SHOULD try to improve the
working situation of his employees. Not looking if are USA citizen or not.

